# Looking for Dewisant Anwen



## juliesheep (7 October 2011)

Please can I ask everyone to keep a look out for a grey reg sec A pony 12 hands  called Dewisant Anwen (Annie) she is approx 7 years old and may or may not have a foal at foot about 3/4 months old.  She has 3 white socks offside foreleg is plain and she has a distinctive pink left nostril.
She was sold to a dealer called Julian Bevan following the death of my brother in Feb 2011.  I know he would not have wanted this and need to know that she is ok and possibly buy her back.  I have spoken to Mr Bevan and he will not tell me where he has sold her.  I have contacted the WPCS several times since the sale and she is still registered in  my brothers name.
Thankyou Julie


----------



## Cuffey (7 October 2011)

I see your entries on Facebook
Do try
Tracing Equines website and FB

These 2 below have lots of members interested in Sec A ponies

Horse Gossip on FB and the Forum
Saddlesoap forum
If you upload your pic into photobucket then post the image code on the forums as the face marking is easily identifiable
Good luck


----------



## juliesheep (8 October 2011)

Thanks Im not very good with the computer but i will try lol x


----------



## juliesheep (8 October 2011)




----------



## juliesheep (8 October 2011)

juliesheep said:








Click to expand...

This is Dewisant Anwen (Annie) in 2007 her mane has faded now its not black but grey too and her left nostril is pink not black as her right one is.  I will try to look for a more recent pic of her.
This was taken at my home where she lived with me for years please help me find her x


----------



## juliesheep (8 October 2011)




----------



## juliesheep (8 October 2011)




----------



## Cuffey (8 October 2011)




----------

